# the tango



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

what an odd little thing - would you ever get one? popping up all over the USA now - it comes from Washington State...














































http://www.commutercars.com/


----------



## Cristovão471 (May 9, 2006)

uke:

Crappy American version of the smart car.

How much do these things sell for?


----------

